# the babies :)



## steven (May 3, 2011)

hey some of you may know that my hedgie paris had her 5 babies not long ago and they are 2 weeks old today so i took some pics hope you all like them

P.S. these are 5 different hoglets even tho 3 look exactly the same hahaha


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

here are the other 2


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So cute!!!!! Ahhh!!!


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

hehe thanks


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

I love the little babies! Make sure to post more pics soon! :mrgreen:


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

will do


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

i will be holding you to that.


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

lol k


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They are adorable  thanks for sharing.


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

thanks larry


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

aw! They are cute!!!!!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awwww they're so cute!!!


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------



## gpluvscats (May 6, 2011)

are they albino? or do they all look like that when they are babies? which hedgehog had babies? :?: sorry for all the questions, but, i dont know alot about hedgehog babies.


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

hehe well 3 of them are either albino or one of the other light colors (apricot etc.) and paris is the mother shes my albino


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

where are those babies? i know you have more pictures than that, you can't hide them forever! :twisted:


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

haha once they are older xD


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Nononono NOW! hehehe! :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Wrinkly, hairless, adorable little hedgies are SOOO CUTE! MORE PICTURES!!!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

ReginasMommy said:


> Nononono NOW! hehehe! :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Wrinkly, hairless, adorable little hedgies are SOOO CUTE! MORE PICTURES!!!


I definitely second this ^. More pics please


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

hahaha ok i will take some tomorrow and ill post them here


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

steven said:


> hahaha ok i will take some tomorrow and ill post them here


YESSSS!!! Can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

more pics as promised


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

the other 2 babies


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

YAY!!! Finally! Thanks for the picks, I love the pinto yawning!


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

hehe me too it was soo cute!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

So precious and tiny! Thanks for all the pics  heehee they're sooo adorable


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

hehe your welsome and thank you  and also i will be posting more as they grow


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Yay! Thank you for the pics! Those babies are SO PRECIOUS!


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

thanks


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

The yawn kills me!


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

haha i know right!


----------



## gpluvscats (May 6, 2011)

:lol: i was right!! haha they are sooo cute! that makes me want an albino hedgie even more!!!! and thanks for more pics  and for the info


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

This topic makes me want more hedgies so bad! :x, need a bigger home, now!


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

hehe xD


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't try to tempt me any more than i already am, or else i will have to actually get another hedgie :roll: .


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

Any more pictures/updates for us?


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

not yet


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

Sooo pretty Steven!


----------



## steven (May 3, 2011)

thank you


----------

